# I found a G14XL



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

I found a G14XL this past weekend, but haven't bought it yet. The seller doesn't have the deck, side panels or the mule gear.








I'm thinking the panels would be hard to find since G14XLs were made only in 1979 and 1980. The deck and mule gear will probably work off other years and models?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

A good HVAC shop that fabricates duct work has the press brakes to make them if you came up with some drawings and dimensions. Those side panels usually got tossed to the back of the garage the first time the owner had to work on the engine, so they're hard to find on-line. Here's a decal set that will probably work, if you're going for a full restoration....

http://www.maplehunterdecalstexas.com/bolensg14.aspx


----------

